# Slow progression of a hunting cabin-season 3



## Resica (Mar 3, 2009)

We went up to the cabin for the first time since early December, this past weekend. We stopped by the mill and picked up a load of tongue and groove White Pine for the interior walls. We ran into trouble halfway up the mountain. The rain had washed all the snow off the road and exposed the ice. Had to drop the trailer and haul the wood in the pickup. We had to take the woods trail in the backway,still icy,but less hilly. We did manage to get 2 and a half walls done.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 4, 2009)

That place is gonna be some kind of pretty when it's done.  Looks a bit like season three may be it's final season (at least for the construction, then come the seasons of Fun at the Cabin).

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good!  I'm glad y'all made it up & didn't have to turn the trailer around in the middle of a narrow, icy road!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good Gary, It will mean much more to you doing it this way rather than just writing a check to someone else for building it.

You can host a Woody's gathering when it is finished


----------



## JSpinks (Mar 4, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Resica (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoss said:


> That place is gonna be some kind of pretty when it's done.  Looks a bit like season three may be it's final season (at least for the construction, then come the seasons of Fun at the Cabin).
> 
> Hoss


I think we can finish it this season,mostly anyway.



rip18 said:


> Looking good!  I'm glad y'all made it up & didn't have to turn the trailer around in the middle of a narrow, icy road!


Thank you. We ditched the trailer halfway up,but came back Sat. afternoon and hauled it down with trailer brakes disconnected.They were calling for some snow Sat. night and we wanted to be able to see the ice.



JustUs4All said:


> I like it.


Thank you sir!



Milkman said:


> Looking good Gary, It will mean much more to you doing it this way rather than just writing a check to someone else for building it.
> 
> You can host a Woody's gathering when it is finished


Marvin,It will mean alot more to us having done it ourselves,no doubt. I was praticing for a Woodies gathering last week,had a Middle Georgian up there!!



JSpinks said:


> looks great


Thank you .


----------



## Resica (May 5, 2009)

We made it back up this past weekend. We did some turkey hunting and built the basement stairs. We'll be back up this weekend to do the back deck railing in white cedar. I'll add some stair photos and a few view shots.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2009)

WOW! That is one amazing view! Looks like the cabin is comin along nicely!!


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2009)

Lots of character in the way yall are building that structure. One of a kind.  I like it.


----------



## JasonF (May 5, 2009)

Man a view to die for...never get tired of looking at that!
Your gonna have yourself a nice album once its complete...looks good!


----------



## Hoss (May 5, 2009)

Just keeps getting better and better.  I'm really looking forward to your rocking chair pictures.

Hoss


----------



## olcaptain (May 5, 2009)

Incredible!!


----------



## quinn (May 5, 2009)

I can't wait for the cabin warming party.


----------



## leo (May 6, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Resica (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to all.The progress doesn't show like it did last spring ,but we're still plugging away. I'll get more photos this weekend.


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2009)

Looking real good!  That last 10% is a real booger!

I really like those stairs!


----------



## tuffdawg (May 6, 2009)

You mean to say......... thats all you have gotten done since march?


----------



## Resica (May 6, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> You mean to say......... thats all you have gotten done since march?


Look who it is! .   I don't believe I'd been up there since late March before last weekend. Gonna go up the next 3 weekends.


----------



## Resica (May 10, 2009)

We made it back up and did a little turkey hunting. We didn't hunt Sat. morning but  we noticed these tracks in the sand pile Sat. afternoon. I took the pics from the back deck. We put up the back deck railing and paneled one upstairs wall and did some electric in the basement. Back up this coming week.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 10, 2009)

Good looking country. Makes me want to see Pennsylvania.


----------



## Browtine (May 10, 2009)

That's one heck of a hunting shack!!! Love the half log stair steps! Makes me want to build one like it a couple hundred yards behind my house in my hunting woods!


----------



## Resica (May 19, 2009)

We were back up at camp this past weekend. We stained the back railing and the siding on the first floor rear. We also built the bar(still needs the end capped), paneled the east side and kitchen,trimmed out most of the windows,put up some temporary stair rail,lighting to the basement,saw a few high flying Thunderbolts and had a few bears(looks like the one has the mange) visit.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2009)

Wow, that is some kinda gorgeous! Yall have done a FINE job on that cabin!


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2009)

Just keeps getting better.  Good to see you're getting visitors.

Hoss


----------



## Mac (May 19, 2009)

wow 

Great work,  

something to be proud of


----------



## Freddy (May 19, 2009)

Can I come visit? The photos are either really great, the senery is that good, or both. I need to come see for myself.


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2009)

nice ............


----------



## CAL (May 24, 2009)

That is one beautiful place! Excellent craftsmanship on the cabin too.ya really know how to make er fella wish for one.I know you will enjoy it in years to come!


----------



## Resica (Aug 24, 2009)

I made it back up for the first time in 3 months to work on the cabin. I put 1 coat of clear coat poly on all the vertical walls, except for the basement. She'll need another coat for sure. I think you'll be able to see the difference, it darkened it up a bit. The bar was also clear coated. No exciting animal sightings, but the temperature did get down into the low 50's at night, that was nice. It's a little picture heavy.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome hide-away!  great job


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 25, 2009)

so nice, awesome view for sure.............


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow that is beautiful & the view is awesome.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 25, 2009)

that is absolutely awesome from start till now and I think my favorite part is you have the ring game already installed by the bar!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 25, 2009)

That's not a huntin' cabin... that's a huntin' resort! Beautiful place! I think I'd just move into it when it's done and live there!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking good, but I sure can't wait to see the shot of you sitting with your feet propped up enjoying the fruits of your hard work.

Awesome place you're creating.

Hoss


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks folks, it's getting there, slowly but surely. We still have lots to do but were inching closer. DF, everyone seems to enjoy the ring game. I've only tried it twice, I didn't even know what it was when I first saw it, I thought it was a pull string for a light or fan upstairs . Hoss, in the past 8 months we've been able to put our feet up a few times, it's a nice break, but I want to get her done. With things to do it's hard to go up there and do nothing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 26, 2009)

Boy! I sure have enjoyed watching this thing come together!
Thanks for sharing all the pics!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice, keep posting the progress.  I hope ya'll have a wonderful season out of that cabin!


----------



## Resica (Dec 3, 2013)

Ttt


----------

